# Mot de passe obligatoire application gratuite



## Majestixs (20 Septembre 2013)

Bonsoir tout le monde,Je vous écris car quand je télécharge une App gratuite, l'App Store me demande systématiquement mon MDP.
La restriction est bien réglée sur 15mins (c'est bien uniquement pour les achats?), mais même pour les gratuites ca me demande le mot de passe.
Si vous avez une solution...
Merci d'avance, cdlt.
Bertrand


----------



## drs (20 Septembre 2013)

Ca a toujours fonctionn&#233; comme ca.
Le mdp est requis m&#234;me pour les applis gratuites.
Seules les mises &#224; jour ne demandent pas le mdp.


----------



## Majestixs (20 Septembre 2013)

J'ai vu sur plusieurs sites ca :iOS 6 ? AppStore : téléchargez sans entrer votre mot passe systématiquement | Le Journal du Mac


Ça ne fonctionne pas donc?


----------



## drs (20 Septembre 2013)

Ca ne me l'a jamais fait sous os6, et je viens de retest&#233; sur une appli gratuite en ios7, et il demande le mdp


----------

